# APR Presents the North American TTS ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power! 

This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces *357-381 HP with 349-392 FT-LBS of torque*. Gains as high as *66-93 HP and 68-109 FT-LBS of torque* are available throughout the power band, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios. The APR Stage II ECU Upgrade is the next step towards making more power! This upgrade requires a high flow downpipe exhaust system, and produces *372-387 HP with 367-409 FT-LBS of torque*. Gains as high as *86-104 HP and 82-125 FT-LBS of torque* are available throughout the powerband. 

Full details http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_r.html


----------



## yonkz (Apr 18, 2016)

*TT?*

Any update on the NA TT upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

yonkz said:


> Any update on the NA TT upgrade?


We still need to verify the tune.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Any idea why the European version has 310hp and the American is 292? Does that affect stage 1 tuning?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Accommodation of wider climatic/elevation conditions in NA vs. Europe.



kpiskin said:


> Any idea why the European version has 310hp and the American is 292? Does that affect stage 1 tuning?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you elaborate? Is it more tuning than engine parts?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

To my understanding tuning and not parts.



kpiskin said:


> Can you elaborate? Is it more tuning than engine parts?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

So I guess a stage 1 tune essentially nullifies any differences between the two?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Not necessarily, but only APR could speak to that. Related, I recently installed an 034 intake to "get back" ~10 Hp.




kpiskin said:


> So I guess a stage 1 tune essentially nullifies any differences between the two?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I am considering the same. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

It just feels like it's breathing easier. Nice looking as well.



kpiskin said:


> I am considering the same. How do you like it so far?


----------

